# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  حمل برنامج الطباعة صخر لتعليم الكتابة السريعة بروابط شغالة .

## محمود الشرقاوي

تفضلوا الروابط :
الرابط الاول :
وهذا الرابط انا حملت البرنامج منه وهو يعمل جيدا لكن بكلمة سر 

http://rapidshare.com/files/53297880...ping_Tutor.rar 

كلمة السر لفك الضغط : www.al-awal.org

الرابط الثاني :
http://www.badongo.com/cfile/1941553


روابط اخرى
الجزء الاول 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8099020/...utorpart1.html

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.4shared.com/file/8099313/...utorpart2.html

للعلم انا لم اجرب الا الرابط الاول ونزلت البرنامج منه بالفعل .

----------


## حمدي أبوزيد

أولا : جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز . 
ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل باستثناء الرابط الثاني المرفوع على موقع badongo 
وأكبر ظني أن الخطأ أنك نسخت الرابط ولم تأخذ له اختصارا ! 
ودليل ذلك النقط الموجودة في الرابط .

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

حمل البرنامج من هنا:
القسم الأول من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/8099020/...utorpart1.html
القسم الثاني من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/8099313/...utorpart2.html
- أو من هنا:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=277UYWB3
- أو من هنا:
القسم الأول من البرنامج:
http://rapidshare.com/files/29745587...25140-ce1897cd
القسم الثاني من البرنامج:
http://rapidshare.com/files/29746139...25750-330fe50c

----------

